# Combinador de audio para Mp3 y Gps



## toniq (Abr 8, 2009)

Muy buenas, alguien sabe algún circuito para combinar dos señales de audio, los que he encontrado es todo para combinadores de salida de CDS.
La idea es: un Mp3 haciendo senderismo, pero en paralelo un GPS manual que cuando de alguna indicación corta la señal de audio del Mp3 y saca la señal del GPS por el auricular. 
En principio lo tengo acoplado “a pelo” pero tengo miedo en alguna retroalimentación que me estropee la salida del GPS. 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## algp (Abr 13, 2009)

Si por acoplado a pelo entiendes ambas salidas conectadas directamente, de hecho no me parece muy recomendable.

Tengo una idea de como se podria hacer algo como lo que buscas:
- Un atenuador de la señal del mp3 basado en jfet.
- Un circuito rectificador de la señal del gps, un temporizador de unos 2 seg. posiblemente que da la señal de control a los jfet que atenuan la señal del mp3.
- Finalmente un amplificador-mezclador con salida a audifonos. El circuito tendria que usar alimentacion externa, posiblemente 9V.

Procurare poner un diagrama en bloques al menos.

Suerte.


----------



## toniq (Abr 13, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## algp (Abr 14, 2009)

Aca incluyo un diagrama en bloques aproximado.

Las partes mostradas como rectangulo azul son bloques cuyo diagrama no esta del todo definido o calculado aun.

Los dos operacionales U1a y U1b forman dos mezcladores simples para las señales del mp3 y del GPS. Los modulos indicados como P out 1 y P out 2 , son salidas de media potencia para el op. amp, permitiendo asi manejar los audifonos.

Los j-fet Q1 y Q2 estan operando en este caso como switches de señal. Es la forma como suelen trabajar en muchos efectos de pedal.  Mientras la tension que llega a R9 es baja, los jfet no conducen, de tal forma que la señal del mp3 no es alterada ni atenuada.

Cuando la tension que llega a R9 es alta ( aprox 9V ) los jfet conducen, en este caso atenuando la señal del mp3. La resistencia variable de 1K permite ajustar el nivel de atenuacion. 

El bloque rectificador rectifica la señal del GPS en modo de obtener una señal proporcional a la intensidad ( o volumen ) de la señal de audio del GPS. Luego el bloque temporizador aplica un retardo a la caida de esta señal, para evitar que ante una pausa breve de la voz del GPS se desbloquee inmediatamente la señal del mp3.

Esos dos bloques ( rectificador y temporizador ) creo que se podrian implementar con los 2 op. amp. restantes del TL074.

El bloque de retardo indicado con linea punteada, es un opcional que entre otras cosas, aumentaria un poco el costo y la complejidad del circuito. Si no se coloca en este circuito, practicamente no habra ningun tiempo de silencio entre la atenuacion de la señal del mp3 y la voz del gps. El bloque de retardo lograria un pequeño silencio intermedio que pienso que ayudara a que se entienda mejor la voz del GPS.

Vcc representa la bateria de 9V. Todos los puntos indicados como Vcom van unidos. R10, R11 y C7 tienen la funcion de generar este punto intermedio de tension que evita tener que usar alimentacion dual con el Op.Amp.

En principio con un poco de calma podria continuar definiendo las partes restantes del circuito ( sin diseñar demasiado en realidad, mas bien haciendo un "collage" de otros circuitos existentes ).

No estaria de mas si otros colaboradores del foro le dan una mirada a ver si detectan errores o a ver si tienen mejores ideas. Yo creo que deberia funcionar, pero varias cabezas suelen funcionar mejor que una.

Suerte.


----------



## toniq (Abr 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias comenzare a buscar algo para ver si puedo completar lo que me expones y montarlo para probar.


----------

